
Nasa study gave spiders drugs to see how it affected their webs - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/how-powerful-is-caffeine-nasa-spider-web-study-2019-5
======
SmirkingRevenge
I ran across this years ago, because of this old spoof video, based on that
(or similar) research:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc)

Still makes me laugh!

------
smn1234
[https://amp.businessinsider.com/images/5cd94e2a021b4c12a83d1...](https://amp.businessinsider.com/images/5cd94e2a021b4c12a83d1434-750-228.png)
interesting

